# Problemas con nxserver-freeedition

## xerkan

Tengo instalado el paquete net-misc/nxserver-freeedition pero cuando intento conectarme por nx al ordenador cuando esta estableciendo la conexion para iniciar las X me da un mensaje de error, este es el log de /var/log/messages correspondiente al nx

```

Dec 31 13:14:18 servidor NXSERVER-3.4.0-8[4788]: Selected node host:localhost with port:2022 'main::selectNode'

Dec 31 13:14:18 servidor NXSERVER-3.4.0-8[4788]: Current selected node: localhost is in status: running  'main::selectNode'

Dec 31 13:14:18 servidor NXSERVER-3.4.0-8[4788]: Selected session type: unix-kde allowed in the profile of user: daniel 'NXShell::Static'

Dec 31 13:14:19 servidor sshd[4800]: Accepted publickey for daniel from 127.0.0.1 port 39811 ssh2

Dec 31 13:14:19 servidor sshd[4800]: pam_unix(sshd:session): session opened for user daniel by (uid=0)

Dec 31 13:14:21 servidor NXNODE-3.4.0-6[4803]: ERROR: NX> 596 ERROR: NXNODE Ver. 3.4.0-6  (Error id e0EEAD3) [e0EEAD3] Logger::log nxnode 2956

Dec 31 13:14:21 servidor NXNODE-3.4.0-6[4803]: ERROR: NX> 596 ERROR: create session: run commands [e0EEAD3] Logger::log nxnode 2956

Dec 31 13:14:21 servidor NXNODE-3.4.0-6[4803]: ERROR: NX> 596 ERROR: execution of last command failed [e0EEAD3] Logger::log nxnode 2956

Dec 31 13:14:21 servidor NXNODE-3.4.0-6[4803]: ERROR: NX> 596 last command: /usr/bin/xauth -v -f /home/daniel/.nx/C-servidor-1011-34863641CB47D6B7825596585DC1BC2C/authority source /home/daniel/.nx/C-servidor-1011-34863641CB47D6B7825596585DC1BC2C/scripts/authority [e0EEAD3] Logger::log nxnode 2956

Dec 31 13:14:21 servidor NXNODE-3.4.0-6[4803]: ERROR: NX> 596 exit value: 1 [e0EEAD3] Logger::log nxnode 2956

Dec 31 13:14:21 servidor NXNODE-3.4.0-6[4803]: ERROR: NX> 596 stdout: Using authority file /home/daniel/.nx/C-servidor-1011-34863641CB47D6B7825596585DC1BC2C/authority [e0EEAD3] Logger::log nxnode 2956

Dec 31 13:14:21 servidor NXNODE-3.4.0-6[4803]: ERROR: NX> 596 Writing authority file /home/daniel/.nx/C-servidor-1011-34863641CB47D6B7825596585DC1BC2C/authority [e0EEAD3] Logger::log nxnode 2956

Dec 31 13:14:21 servidor NXNODE-3.4.0-6[4803]: ERROR: NX> 596 stderr: /usr/bin/xauth:  creating new authority file /home/daniel/.nx/C-servidor-1011-34863641CB47D6B7825596585DC1BC2C/authority [e0EEAD3] Logger::log nxnode 2956

Dec 31 13:14:21 servidor NXNODE-3.4.0-6[4803]: ERROR: NX> 596 /usr/bin/xauth: /home/daniel/.nx/C-servidor-1011-34863641CB47D6B7825596585DC1BC2C/scripts/authority:3:  bad display name "servidor:1011" in "add" command [e0EEAD3] Logger::log nxnode 2956

Dec 31 13:14:21 servidor NXNODE-3.4.0-6[4803]: ERROR: NX> 596 . [e0EEAD3] Logger::log nxnode 2956

Dec 31 13:14:21 servidor NXNODE-3.4.0-6[4803]: ERROR: NX> 596 init: stdin arguments: user=daniel,userip=213%2e98%2e22%2e84,uniqueid=34863641CB47D6B7825596585DC1BC2C,display=1011,node_number=0,server_name=servidor,license=%28None%29,subscriptionid=None,productid=LFE,reconnect=1,balance_host=192%2e168%2e0%2e2,encryption_mode=3,connection=local,images=64M,cache=16M,client=winnt,media=0,backingstore=1,encryption=1,strict=0,clipboard=both,shpix=1,rootless=0,composite=1,session=tyfg,shmem=1,type=unix%2dkde,virtualdesktop=1,screeninfo=1280x990x32%2brender,keyboard=pc102%2fes,geometry=1280x990,link=adsl Logger::log nxnode 2956

Dec 31 13:14:22 servidor NXNODE-3.4.0-6[4803]: getting agent pid: cannot read pid file '/home/daniel/.nx/C-servidor-1011-34863641CB47D6B7825596585DC1BC2C/pids/agent'. Exiting. main::get_agent_pid nxnode 9036

Dec 31 13:14:22 servidor NXNODE-3.4.0-6[4803]: directory '/home/daniel/.nx/C-servidor-1011-34863641CB47D6B7825596585DC1BC2C' moved into '/home/daniel/.nx/F-C-servidor-1011-34863641CB47D6B7825596585DC1BC2C' for investigation Logger::log nxnode 9093

Dec 31 13:14:22 servidor sshd[4800]: pam_unix(sshd:session): session closed for user daniel

Dec 31 13:14:22 servidor NXSERVER-3.4.0-8[4788]: ERROR: (exception id 77F5E936) NX> 596 ERROR: NXNODE Ver. 3.4.0-6  (Error id e0EEAD3)

Dec 31 13:14:22 servidor NXSERVER-3.4.0-8[4788]: ERROR: (exception id 77F5E936) NX> 596 ERROR: create session: run commands

Dec 31 13:14:22 servidor NXSERVER-3.4.0-8[4788]: ERROR: (exception id 77F5E936) NX> 596 ERROR: execution of last command failed

Dec 31 13:14:22 servidor NXSERVER-3.4.0-8[4788]: ERROR: (exception id 77F5E936) NX> 596 last command: /usr/bin/xauth -v -f /home/daniel/.nx/C-servidor-1011-34863641CB47D6B7825596585DC1BC2C/authority source /home/daniel/.nx/C-servidor-1011-34863641CB47D6B7825596585DC1BC2C/scripts/authority

Dec 31 13:14:22 servidor NXSERVER-3.4.0-8[4788]: ERROR: (exception id 77F5E936) NX> 596 exit value: 1

Dec 31 13:14:22 servidor NXSERVER-3.4.0-8[4788]: ERROR: (exception id 77F5E936) NX> 596 stdout: Using authority file /home/daniel/.nx/C-servidor-1011-34863641CB47D6B7825596585DC1BC2C/authority

Dec 31 13:14:22 servidor NXSERVER-3.4.0-8[4788]: ERROR: (exception id 77F5E936) NX> 596 Writing authority file /home/daniel/.nx/C-servidor-1011-34863641CB47D6B7825596585DC1BC2C/authority

Dec 31 13:14:22 servidor NXSERVER-3.4.0-8[4788]: ERROR: (exception id 77F5E936) NX> 596 stderr: /usr/bin/xauth:  creating new authority file /home/daniel/.nx/C-servidor-1011-34863641CB47D6B7825596585DC1BC2C/authority

Dec 31 13:14:22 servidor NXSERVER-3.4.0-8[4788]: ERROR: (exception id 77F5E936) NX> 596 /usr/bin/xauth: /home/daniel/.nx/C-servidor-1011-34863641CB47D6B7825596585DC1BC2C/scripts/authority:3:  bad display name "servidor:1011" in "add" command

Dec 31 13:14:22 servidor NXSERVER-3.4.0-8[4788]: ERROR: (exception id 77F5E936) NX> 596 init: stdin arguments: user=daniel,userip=213%2e98%2e22%2e84,uniqueid=34863641CB47D6B7825596585DC1BC2C,display=1011,node_number=0,server_name=servidor,license=%28None%29,subscriptionid=None,productid=LFE,reconnect=1,balance_host=192%2e168%2e0%2e2,encryption_mode=3,connection=local,images=64M,cache=16M,client=winnt,media=0,backingstore=1,encryption=1,strict=0,clipboard=both,shpix=1,rootless=0,composite=1,session=tyfg,shmem=1,type=unix%2dkde,virtualdesktop=1,screeninfo=1280x990x32%2brender,keyboard=pc102%2fes,geometry=1280x990,link=adsl

Dec 31 13:14:22 servidor NXSERVER-3.4.0-8[4788]: ERROR: (exception id 77F5E936) NXNodeExec::exec('startsession', 'user=daniel&userip=213%2e98%2e22%2e84&uniqueid=34863641CB47D6B78...', 'localhost', 2022) called at handlers/nxserver.pl line 3575

Dec 31 13:14:22 servidor NXSERVER-3.4.0-8[4788]: ERROR: (exception id 77F5E936) NXShell::handler_session_start('--link="adsl" --backingstore="1" --encryption="1" --cache="16M" ...') called at NXShell.pm line 373

Dec 31 13:14:22 servidor NXSERVER-3.4.0-8[4788]: ERROR: (exception id 77F5E936) NXShell::handle_command('startsession', '--link="adsl" --backingstore="1" --encryption="1" --cache="16M" ...') called at NXShell.pm line 145

Dec 31 13:14:22 servidor NXSERVER-3.4.0-8[4788]: ERROR: (exception id 77F5E936) NXShell::run() called at nxserver.pl line 4493

Dec 31 13:14:22 servidor NXSERVER-3.4.0-8[4788]: ERROR: (exception id 77F5E936) eval {...} called at nxserver.pl line 4452

Dec 31 13:14:23 servidor sshd[4785]: pam_unix(sshd:session): session closed for user nx

```

----------

